# Mike Sherman?



## kenpo_cory (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of him or know anything about him?  Im planning on moving to Toledo, OH and his school is the only Ed Parker American Kenpo school i could find listed. I couldnt find any info on him and hes not listed as being in any organizations (which i know isnt really a bad thing) so I thought this woud be the best place to ask.


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 4, 2006)

I visited Mike Sherman's school a couple of times and it seems to be a good school. However, it is NOT American Kenpo.  They do the Tracy self defense techniques and Tae Kwon Do forms.  In my discussion with his instructoirs (this was about five years ago) they really weren't familiar with the Kenpo forms (long 1, 2 etc.).  
    Unfortuantely thre aren't a lot of EPAK schools in the area.  Joe Bennet who teaches AKKI kenpo is in Toledo and a great guy, you may want to try him.  I persoanlly travel back to Columbus once a week wihcih is about an hour and 45 min. from here.  BUt oyu do what you have to.  Anyway I would reccommend at least visiitng Mike Sherman's school and see for yourself.  I am sure they would be willing to answer your questions.  Good Luck,

Brian Jones


----------

